# Bayer Temprid FX for Grubs



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

Will this product control grubs as a preventative in late June/July? 
https://www.domyown.com/temprid-fx-insecticide-questions-pq-17130.html

It has imidacloprid and beta-Cyfluthrin, so I would think so... But label doesn't mention grubs, Japanese beetles, chafers, or anything that I see. Wasn't sure if I was missing something about this.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

There is an excellent article at the beginning,of this thread. Should help you out.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=179


----------

